# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Анекдоты на телефон СМС

## alebronn

Может кто знает как осуществить? Может прога какая есть или как нибудь через почтовик настроить. Типа пришло писмицо с анекдотом на мыло, и хлоп смской отправляется на телефон.. А то скучно как то.

----------


## Dezire

А можете поточнее проблему обозначить? А то непонятно как-то ...

----------

